# Well, I applied for a job today



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

At Macys Bloomingdales, as a Fork Lift Operator. First time I ever applied online. Took forever. Round 1hr 15 mins. They got a giant building in Owasso, and supposedly another in Tulsa.
Went to a hiring hall of sorts. I don't know the real name for it where you go in, and they put you in touch with Companys. Temp service? ANYWAY, Guy there said I ought to go to M B, so I did.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I hope it works out for you Bill.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The guy said that about all that applies is kids, and the kids keep getting bounced cause they fail their drug tests.
They didn't ask me my age, or date of birth. Did ask if I was over 40.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Good Luck, Bill!


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You can work ?

I thought you collected disability until you were eligible for SS because you couldn't work ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We will see. I collected disability WHEN I went on SS. I AM disabled enough that I cant get better paying jobs.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> We will see. I collected disability WHEN I went on SS. I AM disabled enough that I cant get better paying jobs.


I'd argue that point, best paying jobs are rarely physical...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You went on SS disability collecting your SS early because you were unable to work.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I believe he collected SS at 65, when he retired from his job. 

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hope you get the job!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got on SS at 62 and D at the same time.

I havnt taken a physical yet

CR, your somewhat right, depending on the job, what its demands physically and/or mentally are


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I got on SS at 62 and D at the same time.
> 
> I havnt taken a physical yet
> 
> CR, your somewhat right, depending on the job, what its demands physically and/or mentally are


Name the ditch digger that makes more money than the backhoe operator?

Or as in your case the pallet loader that makes more than the lift operator hauling the pallet away.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, your right.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

But the order checker of whats on that pallet makes more than both of them,


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for making my point.

Reckon I'm glad you are getting this opportunity. One caveat, sounds like you are going through a temp agency, make sure you understand what that entails...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope. They sent me to MB as a suggestion. I didn't sign anything with them, yet. And wont with MB, BUT I might with another job in which they may find for me.
Anymore, HERE, The companies pay the temp agencys, not the employees.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

What is MB?????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Macys Bloomingdales


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Ain't that one of those female underwear places?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Won't you lose your Disability SS if you go to work???


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Aint that one of those female pantie selling places? I SURE HOPE SO. lol

As to losing my Disability, I don't know.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's a explanation of benifits, and a wage calculator.

As far as I understand at your age you do not receive disability any longer, but switched to regular ss at 65.

http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclope...le-collecting-social-security-retirement.html


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm almost sure we had this exact conversation about Bill awhile back. I could be wrong but I believe he's on SS also but he can make a certain amount before they penalize him. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, 14M therebouts.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT? We gotta make the same posts twice, at least to get you all to come out?????


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You can't collect SS until you're 65 unless you're disabled. So Bill claimed to be disabled at 62 and started to collect early. When he turned 65 his regular SS kicked in and it's been that way for 3 years.

If he's capable of working now, did he get better or was he scamming the system saying he couldn't work 6 years ago.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Closer to 26-28K.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> You can't collect SS until you're 65 unless you're disabled. So Bill claimed to be disabled at 62 and started to collect early. When he turned 65 his regular SS kicked in and it's been that way for 3 years.
> 
> If he's capable of working now, did he get better or was he scamming the system saying he couldn't work 6 years ago.


Not true you can collect at 62 but at a reduced rate.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tellm CR. you've been able to retire at 62 for 30yrs. You just make less per month than if you wait till your 65.

Getcher fats straight dad.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I coulda retired at 62 if I was in perfect health.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I coulda retired at 62 if I was in perfect health.


No you could have retired at 62 in bad health at a reduced rate, you chose to go on disability at a higher rate...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

But you went out on disability because it paid more. 

Did you get undisabled ?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Turn the tables on them Bill. Claim Mental disability..just send them here.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Did I get disabled?? Wanna see a picture of my feets dad?? I cant stand at all. I cant walk to alful far.

Mental disability?? Well, Id have to have witnesses for that. Can you suggest anybody? lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Did I get disabled?? Wanna see a picture of my feets dad?? I cant stand at all. I cant walk to alful far.
> 
> Mental disability?? Well, Id have to have witnesses for that. Can you suggest anybody? lol





FarmboyBill said:


> I had a long term plan. Stay safe and alive till I turned 62, but get a ailment that would put me on full disability without hindering me much. Made it.



http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/general-homesteading-forums/homesteading-questions/514280-all-what-made-you-finally-quit.html


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,

If they decide to consider you and require a physical just hope they don't look further down than your knees. With your ankles they would send you to have your shins amputated , attach your feet to your knees and you would not only be two feet shorter, you'd waddle like Cotton did on King of the Hill.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Does the X know you're applying for work?

Because, 'ya know, it's gonna cut into the frequency and duration of them "non-habitual", "only a couple times a month", overnight visits.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Dang....Why don't you all try walking in his shoes for a while.

I took early retirement at 55, I am 60 now. I have a PERS retirement pension, taken early, reduced payment. I have had 4-5 lawyers call me to "help" me get on S.S. disability. I had 1 ankle fused in Febuary. I will be going on S.S at 62 1/2. Reduced benefits to make up for the early years taken. I don't need "help" thank you. I payed in and will start recieving....when I get old enough to get what I signed up for. S.S is not a give away benefit, we paid for it. You notice today the government wants to go back on it's promises. Government has no money, never did, it has always been OUR money, they just want to change the rules as they "benefit" those in office today. I worked at a small city for 16 years, when things got tight, we took "benefits" instead of pay raises. These "benefits" are costing the city now and they want to change my "benefits". Not so fast, you made the deal, we took you up on it. Like all government now, they thought they were kicking the can down the road, it is now time to pay those debts and they want to change the rules. Bill is only recieving what is now owed him, no monkey business....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup James. That's about it.

Actually tam, it wont hinder anything at all. I always go over on a Fri evening after I get my check on Fri so as to get to play cards with her and kids. Going by her town is the way to get to the job.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> But the order checker of whats on that pallet makes more than both of them,


Oh you might be in for a bit of surprise the forklift driver uses a reader to scan pallets and boxes into and out of the system, these days, in essence doing away with the order checker.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ive seen them. Never encountered one yet tho.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dad says im takeing out more than I put in. And that's true. That's ALWAYS been true. They counter this with the 30% or so of us who die between the ages of say 40 and 60, and never draw a dime on what they put in.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Dad says im takeing out more than I put in. And that's true. That's ALWAYS been true. They counter this with the 30% or so of us who die between the ages of say 40 and 60, and never draw a dime on what they put in.


Nope the problem is its not 30% anymore. To many people are surviving way to long for the available money.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's been said ever since Ive started working. Coulda been true for that long too.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Ive seen them. Never encountered one yet tho.


----------



## ke4mcl (Apr 19, 2016)

the college i'm working at is offering the heavy equipment operator certification. according to the folks running that program, as of this coming year in Fl, if you work for any Gov agency running equipment you will need the certification. there's gonna be a shortage of qualified people for a bit.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Got a notice they wanted to interview me today. They gave a range of dates to come in. Im going in at 9AM Wed. I think it looks better to show up early than late. Also, they don't mind (reasonable) disabilities.

That's what My Xs said I was, so I guess im OK lol


----------



## ke4mcl (Apr 19, 2016)

you might need to get an OSHA forklift cert. employer should offer it. not a big deal though.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, Ive been certified 3 or 4 times.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FOR FORK LIFT OPERATOR. Not for what somma u thinkin of LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> FOR FORK LIFT OPERATOR. Not for what somma u thinkin of LOL


Did you get the spoon lift operator certification previously too?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Naw, I figgered some wiseacre would have to mention that they thought that I was a certified nut years ago lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I sa on the puter news, that its near impossible for companies to man their factorys due to kids not being able to pass drug tests. A roofing Co owner in Colo said that even before Mary J was legal in Colo, it was next to impossible to find a drug free crew.
Owners of companies in the south said that they can hold hiring fairs and have a 100 people fill a few slots, but when the drug test is mentioned they lose half of them.

Maybe that's why they picked up on me so quick.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good luck on the interview.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, they didn't have any fork lift jobs open, so that ended that.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, they didn't have any fork lift jobs open, so that ended that.


I wouldn't give up yet. Will they keep your application on file?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

doubt it. They sent me a (sorry it didn't work out granpa) lol


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bummer Bill, hit the temp agency up again....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They took my info.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Next time im in that town ill stop by and let them know their advice was a bust. See if thery have any other ideas.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

More likely, it's a state employment office.

Mon


----------

